# ?? looking for ID's for 4 crypts



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

_I hope to figure out species/varieties for these plants. This text is copied in part from a post that I have over in the Aquascaping forum:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/61708-55g-crypt-riparium-3.html3_

*10 Cryptocoryne. 27 January 2009* (_immersed_).









~~~~~

*05 Cryptocoryne. 3 December 2008* (_emersed_)









~~~~~

*01 Cryptocoryne. 19 January 2009* (_immersed_)









~~~~~

*04 Cryptocoryne. 3 December 2008* (_emersed_)









~~~~~

Here are possibilities for *5 Cryptocoryne. 3 December 2008* and for *04 Cryptocoryne. 3 December 2008*.


_Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia-usteriana_
_Cryptocoryne hudoroi_
_Cryptocoryne longicauda_


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

this is a bump. any ideas at all?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm no crypt expert (not even close), but here's my guess in order of appearance:

10 - _C. wendtii _(possibly 'brown')

05 - _C. willisii _or _willisii x lucens_

01 - _C. willisii x lucens_

04 - no idea

You may need to wait on some flowers/spathes to know for sure. So many of the crypt's have varying leaf shapes and colors that it can be difficult to tell.

-Dave


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks! Those are good suggestions for *05*. I need to look at more figures of _C. willisii_ and _willisii x lucens_. My *01* looks a lot like my *05* in these pictures but they are rather distinct. *01* seems to grow much better as an underwater plant.

I think that *10* must be some kind of _wendtii_. Here is a picture of that plant's emersed growth, which is quite different from the underwater form.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

could picture 5 be a C. parva?


----------



## plantkeeper (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks very big for parva.


----------

